# President's Choice Nutrition First Adult Dog Food- Salmon & Potato



## Jez (Apr 15, 2012)

This is an excellent dog food for the price. Not everyone can afford $50 bags and when you have a look at the ingredients, it's hard to believe they can make this stuff so cheap. Our cocker spaniels have really taken to it and the lamb version as well.


----------



## Makyla (Dec 3, 2015)

we have been battling digestive problems with our two year old mixed breed dog from day one and the only food he was ever good on was the gastrointestinal food from the vet, which as you can imagine, racked up a hearty bill every month. The grain-free salmon food from pc is the ONLY other food in 2 years of testing that has worked wonders for this pup. He LOVES it. We are so happy now!


----------

